# Trolling Game Plan...Thoughts?



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

This year we want to high speed troll while on the way to the spot we slow troll. Without heading out to the elbow, which is a haul for us, we were thinking about cutting east or west across the 50 fathom mark, then south west or south east to slow troll. Doing all this in a big circle around the nipple. Then back across the 50 fathom mark again. Zig zag pattern. The target being hoo of course. Does that sound like a pretty good game plan? Below i have mapped where we plan to high speed troll. Thoughts?


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't recommend high speed trolling around the Edge. You are far better served trolling at regular speeds. We carry two high speed Black Barts and use them when running from (say) the Nipple to the Steps or Elbow when seas won't let us run at a full gallup. High speed lures do work well around the Rigs tho.

After many runs, the Elbow, Spur, Dumping Grounds and Steps seem to get closer and closer. Until the weather changes for the worst. Then it's a million miles back to the Pass lol.

btw... great name!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I have to ask why you suggest not high speeding around the drop off? Or at least out to the drop off?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Kenton said:


> I have to ask why you suggest not high speeding around the drop off? Or at least out to the drop off?


Because your odds of getting a Hoo inside of 150ft depth are next to nil. You may foul hook something...

Once at the Edge, you will be better served at regular speeds.

Our day starts at the Edge, or beyond.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

So if the destination is the nipple and beyond then HST from the edge to the nipple then. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Kenton said:


> So if the destination is the nipple and beyond then HST from the edge to the nipple then. Thanks for the advice.


No, regular speed troll. 

We only put ours out when the seas won't let us run at full gallop. We've only deployed them a couple times. Haven't gotten a strike, yet. As soon as I get my extra fuel situation handled, we will use them at and between the rigs.

To be clear, you really want to (in our area) regular speed troll. Use the HS lures when you can't run full speed, or want to see if ya get a hit while moving from one area (say the Nipple) to the Elbow, but don't want to do 6-9mph...

Personally, for what you are looking to do, if you haven't invested $100 to rig up each HS lure, don't. Invest in other stuff.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification. Cheers.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Not to mention you will be missing all the other species like Marlin, Sailfish, Tuna and Dolphin....

On second thought, HS troll all day. That will leave more for us lol.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hmmm.....

Both high speed trolling and slower speeds will take Wahoo all along the 50 fathom ledge from the top (about 250ft) and past the edge (out to 500ft). Wahoo can be anywhere, and I usually feel my chances of catching one are decent if I'm in over 80ft if water. Last year, a customer of ours caught a 96lb 'Hoo in less than 50' on the way in from a trip and the Alabama State Record 123lb fish was caught 12 miles out.

I will completely agree though that you will catch plenty of Wahoo while being more productive on other species (and fuel efficiency) if you work that area at slower, 7-9 knot speeds with a mixed spread.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

It can happen. For sure. Just less likely.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I will also add that on some rougher days in the past when rocking and rolling in a smaller boat made maintaining a spread more difficult, I resorted to high speed trolling with two wire line outfits. On one such day we pulled them for not quite three hours and landed seven Wahoo and two Blackfin Tuna. The problem with high speed trolling in an outboard powered boat is hitting the "magic" speeds. While I've caught Wahoo going 19 knots, the ideal high speed seemed to be between 12-15 knots. In an outboard, the boat bogs downs or jumps on plane. Very annoying and fuel efficiency goes right in the shitter


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

If done right hst can put more wahoo in the boat than ilanders and divers. But like said you limit your variety somewhat.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If you have the gear go ahead and try it out. That's the only way you are going to get on the learning curve and gain practical experience. You will learn and tune up your technique at the same time increase you odds of putting more fish in the box. I HS troll to and from spots and I do it because "fishing" gives you the opportunity to "catch". at the very least you will catch bonito that you can fillet and strip out for baits.


----------

